# Looking for Marriott Custom House in Boston- Aug 3 to 6



## hsintang (Jul 10, 2013)

In case anyone has a partial week available for rent.  Thanks,

Yvette


----------



## redslp (Jul 15, 2013)

*eBay*

Not sure if you saw, someone is renting August 2nd-4th on eBay.


----------



## hsintang (Jul 15, 2013)

redslp said:


> Not sure if you saw, someone is renting August 2nd-4th on eBay.



Thank you very much.  Unfortunately, the dates weren't matching exactly...


----------

